# My website is up and running



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

and I'm so excited!!! :banana:

If you'd like to take a look, it's Heart to Craft And as a special thank you, you can use TYFB code at checkout, for a 10% discount (min $10 order).

Thank you for checking it out, and if you don't mind, please pass along to your friends 

Ifi


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW.........Ifi - AWESOME! That is SO professional! :thumb:

My brother would like to start his own website too, any advice would be appreciated, (don't really know where or how to start!). Did you use a certain program or something to design your 'Heart to Craft' website? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Great looking website. And excellent business idea.


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your nice words, I needed them. I went to a craft show this weekend and it was a TOTAL bust!!! On Saturday it was sunny for a couple of hours in the morning, and then it started raining (it was an outdoor show). Sunday it was cloudy in the am, and then about 1 pm the sun came out, but the show was over at 3, so there wasn't enough time to get the crowds there  I didn't sell a single thing 
happychick, I have to run to a meeting, but when I'm back, I'll reply to you.

Ifi


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, I'm back. Happychick, I did my website through godaddy.com. They have templates to use, and if you have the patience, it's easy to navigate. As for my logo, I used a logo design program and did it myself. Then you just save the image and upload to your website template (it tells you were to put it and what's the right size for the picture). 

Ifi


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Ifistav said:


> OK, I'm back. Happychick, I did my website through godaddy.com. They have templates to use, and if you have the patience, it's easy to navigate. As for my logo, I used a logo design program and did it myself. Then you just save the image and upload to your website template (it tells you were to put it and what's the right size for the picture).
> 
> Ifi


Thanks for explaining Ifi - again, great job! :thumb:

To bad your craft show didn't work out...Don't get discouraged, there will be many more opportunities to get your lovely work out there.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I really like your website!! 

I didn't know where to start so used Weebly. Right now, I'm using their free webpages but once we make a sale, I'll upgrade. If you don't mind, is Godaddy any better than Weebly? I ordered business cards from Vistaprint and got offers from them also. 

Hubby put in a little shop selling wind chimes and he hopes it will do well. 

I noticed you had the credit card/paypal thing on the bottom. Somehow, I'll have to figure out how to add that. 

Any advice, I'm all ears!! This is so new to me. I have an etsy shop, along with a Bonanza one, but they aren't doing anything. I'm thinking his shop and local trade/craft shows might be the way to go, for our products. 

Congratulations on the new website!!


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

Irish, I didn't try weebly, I went straight to godaddy, so I don't know the comparison. As far as adding paypal, that's incorporated in the "quick shopping cart" product that I purchased (which is a 5 page website with up to 20 products - if I want to sell more products, I have to upgrade, but I'm holding off for now) So it wasn't hard to add the paypal in there. Also there's shipping, which is incorporated, so that was sort of easy to do to (it was tricky with adding box sizes, etc, but I think I got it right). 
I like your site too, it's great for starting! Good luck with the craft shows too. Today I was busy looking for some more, and I think I have almost all the months covered, with the cheapest options, hehe (cheapest is $15, most expensive is $65)

Ifi


----------

